# Bmw x5 2011 n55 e70 trouble starting



## IYATTM (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello all,
I'm posting this on the behalf of my dad who is having issues with his bmw 2011 x5. My dad been working on this car for a while now after it broke down for about 3 years now, he replace a lot of things on the car ( a lot that I can't name at the moment because I dont know all of the exact parts he replace), but he still having issues on starting it up. Everytime he trys to started up it makes this weird gear grinding noise with a bit of a stutter(it would seems like it's trying to crank but wont start), I cant really explain it very well but i will post a google drive link to a video I uploaded with the noise. If anyone has any idea of what might be wrong or had similar issue on this and can help us out, it would be much great full. My dad been trying to get this car fixed up for me for the past 3-4 months so that I can use it to go too school but I fell like we are at a dead end at the moment. Please message me on this post for anymore info, and I will try to provide much as possible

The link to the wired start up noise:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/19J3KIDW7UMQctHnOjfBNp8p-3J0QUXRJ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------

